# Tug/Sleeve Materials



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey folks

One last question before I buy more stuff for tug...any thoughts on the pros and cons of different sleeve/tug materials? Bob, you got me pretty high on jute as a tooth-cleaner...I don't know if synthetics, etc would give you the same side benefits.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Actually, my fav tug is a two handled, 8in one that is made out of bite suit material. That seems to hold up lots better then the jute ones. I purchased it from another dog training forum  . 
Thunder gets plenty of "jute flossing" 2-3 time a week. :wink:


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

I use french linen, Jute, and Leather tugs. I also have some fire hose tugs that the dogs like. Most of my dogs have a preference though. My old male loves leather and my young male loves jute. 

As for teeth cleaning, jute would probably be best but since I don't let my dogs chew on the tugs, I doubt it makes a huge difference in whether the teeth remain clean or not.

Ingrid -> who has to put an order in for more Gappay tugs this week!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks to you both! 

Ingrid, where do you get your Gappay tugs? I found a random dealer in PA for my first two, not sure about other dealers.

Oh, edited to say...nope, I don't let them chew, just talking about "impact flossing," I guess.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I definately don't let them chew. It's Thunder's super deep bite and fight on the sleeve that gets the job done. :lol: :lol: 
Ok, ok, I realize a deep bite isn't on everyone's list of priorities. No debate needed! :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I use a soft sleeve made of bite suit material, and a cotton tug... I have a firehose tug too but Cujo's not "into it" that much since it's hard n difficult to sink teeth into, but being able to rip it outta his mouth pretty easily is good for drive building.... as long as you don't rip it out of their mouth after they've won the toy ofcourse. Once either of my dogs win a toy its theirs to keep till they spit it out. If I need the toy back the most I'll do is give em a reason to wanna spit it out LOL.

I've never used a jute tug, didn't know they made em.... I'd go with french linen.


----------



## Ingrid Rosenquist (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Thanks to you both!
> 
> Ingrid, where do you get your Gappay tugs? I found a random dealer in PA for my first two, not sure about other dealers.
> 
> Oh, edited to say...nope, I don't let them chew, just talking about "impact flossing," I guess.


I just did a price comparison as I am a cheapskate  Our club usually goes with Dethyse:

http://www.dethyse.com/

But I am going with Hallmark K9 (Probably the one in PA that you went to):

http://www.hallmarkk9.com/cgi-bin/p...lugins/MivaMerchants/merchant.mvc+Screen=SFNT

The prices are essentially the same but the shipping is cheaper from Hallmark.

For the french linen tugs and sleeves, I get the "Euro Joe" brand. Which you can either have shipped from Europe or you can go to a US dealer like Leeburg or Tarheel K9.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Hallmark, that's the one. Had a painless experience with them, btw. Just bought a few things in one purchase.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I make my own out of fire hose and sell them as well.It is hard for them to hold on to but if they want to play they'll grip the #%$^- out of it. I make them no handles, one or two handles, short, long, soft for pups or harder for the big boys.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In a previous thread Hil (I think) mentioned making tugs by rolling up old Levi jeans legs.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry, I just saw your post--sorry I missed that, look forward to hearing about your tug business. 

Thanks for everybody's help. I went with a Jute pillow and a few small two-handed tugs last week. My wife already called me today and asked me why the hell there was yet another box from Leerburg at the door!  :lol: 

She knows nothing about dogs but already knows the Leerburg return address very well. Training through repetition.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

WOW! So, jute pillows rock! Annie got one sniff of it and then did full-out, deep bites and had a blast. 

How should I be holding this thing? Am I supposed to brace up? It seems to make more sense to allow contact and deflect it off to the side...so the dog will build up impact over time without trying to "protect" itself or me?


----------

